# Natural remedies for your dogs



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

One of our lovely members is a big advocate of natural remedies and treatments for dogs. She has kindly written an article on what she uses herself as an alternative to traditional methods.

It makes very interesting reading  Katie has spent alot of time researching her choices. Some of the remedies are a simple choice however if you have a puppy and are considering a more natural way of vaccinating please find a holistic vet to discuss the options with. 

Alternative treatments for dogs


----------

